# Compass Storage



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I just finnished teaching natural navigation, map & compass and gps at the scout camp this last weekend. All of my supplies for the class fit in a metal 30 cal. ammunition case. My question is will storing my compasses in this metal case have an effect on altering them so they wont show magnetic north correctly? I'm not sure what will happen to them when stored in there over time.:scratch


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't had any problems with a compass being in or near metal before - other than slightly interrupting the pointing-of-north - it has always gone back to working just fine afterwards. You will find a compass attached to the metal handle of a knife (SurvivalKnife), to the dash of a Jeep (or car or truck) or even attached to the handlebar of a motorbike or bicycle with no issues ... I have even found a compass that is built into a small metal container with a flip-up lid .. 

I personally think you should be just fine leaving it in a metal container


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure but ehow says to keep them away from magnetic fields and metal objects.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5946827_store-magnetic-compass.html

I'm not sure I would worry about an ammo box.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

backlash said:


> Not sure but ehow says to keep them away from magnetic fields and metal objects.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_5946827_store-magnetic-compass.html
> 
> I'm not sure I would worry about an ammo box.


metal isn't that big of a deal, it's other magnets that you got to worry about, they say metal just because it has a chance to become magnetized and then either switch the polarity on the compass and/or demagnetize it all together, rending the compass completely useless...

if this happens simply find a magnet with N and S end marked and run it over the needle a few times in the appropriate direction....i really suck at explaining things, maybe this will make more sense.

http://cse.ssl.berkeley.edu/segwayed/lessons/exploring_magnetism/exploring_magnetism/s1.html
http://courses.ncssm.edu/apb90/labs/L14/L14_magfields.htm



> Caution: Compasses can easily change polarity. using magnets
> It is fun to use the bar magnet to make a compass needle rotate around. However, if while doing this the needle does not move, the polarity (north and south locations) can be reversed. To make the needle point in the correct direction, the polarity of the needle must be such that the arrow points toward Earth's geographic north when standing outside away from electricity and other magnets. In order to reverse the polarity of the compass needle in a controlled fashion, hold the compass so the needle is horizontal. Then take the bar magnet and move one pole of the magnet length-wise across the compass needle, making sure the needle does not move.


another thing to consider if the polarity isn't flipped the needle may have become demagnetized, you can fix this with the suggestion listed above, but keep in mind the accuracy will take a substantial hit due to improper calibration between the compass and the magnet your using to charge the compass needle.


----------

